# redbelly?



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

i just got him/her ? the other day and not sure if its truly a red belly, since i dont see a hint of red on it. im guessing its like a month old according to some pictures on your site


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Well it doesn't look like a Pacu if thats what you mean?

I think it is a Red belly or at the very least some kind of Pygocentrus.

My Baby Reds looked exaclty like that when I got them.

They are just starting to get red color after almost 4 weeks.

ITs definintly not a baby Pacu. WHich is good.

My vote is that it IS a Red Belly. Very young.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

:nod: That is a young RBP.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thats a natt for sure


----------



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

oh ok, was just worried cause he was just silver grayish. ^^


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

young rbp hes a cutey


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes it looks like a small red!!!









Jim


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

give him krill, he'll turn red eventually.....
and shrimp 2...


----------

